# Principal secret Advanced enzyme treatment, need help



## trace_567 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum but hope someone can help. I've just bought the Principal Secret Advanced gentle enzyme treatment off ebay in the uk. But it's come with no instructions on how to use it. I was really looking forward to trying it out, I wanted my skin looking in top shape for my sisters wedding in 2 weeks.

Can anyone help by telling me what I do with it?

Thank you.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 23, 2006)

welcome to MuT!

sorry i don't have any info for you. i tried doing a search on it and couldn't find anything.

i did find their customer service, so maybe you could email/call them and ask?

http://www.principalsecret.com/custo...e/overview.php

good luck!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link Jen! I've never tried it myself, so I can't be of amy help either. Sorry!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi trace_567, I love Principle Secrets Enzime treatment and buy it from ebay regularly. I have a pot in my bathroom right now.Going from memory this is how i use it.

Firstly wash your face and neck and leave your skin damp.Dry your hands thorougly (very important)

Take about a large teaspoonfull of the enzime treatment (and close lid) and spread evenly over your face and neck (avoiding the eye area) The mask is thick and on application you will feel a gentle warmth to your skin as u apply.You will smell the treatment as it smells nice.Leave for 20 mins.Wet your fingetips with water,flick excess water from fingertips and then gently massage into mask around face and neck.The water from fingertips will activate the rest of the mask, massage until mask thins down and then wipe off with warm face cloth.Rinse well.(add more water to thin down if required).


----------



## trace_567 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for your replys.


----------

